
Its almost a year since I was banned from Google Playstore but am not giving up - confused_koala
TLDR : a number of my apps were banned ( honest mistake at my end ).
Rehabilitated and made compliant apps.
Account terminated due to multiple violation while trying to submit an update for the compliant app.<p>Have been trying to establish contact with the Google dev team.  No luck no replies. Anyone has any advice on how else can I try to make contact and explain my situation?<p>Much  appreciated and stay well!
======
ev1
What kind of "honest mistake" did you make?

~~~
confused_koala
Hello. Thanks for asking.

I made a number of simple games that are based on shows that I am a fan of . .
I saw many similar apps and also my app was accepted so I thought it was ok.

Then the horror came . . All were banned suddenly. I realised what’s up and
stopped. Then I continued with my regular apps which are compliant.

A few days later while trying to submit an update for my compliant app, the
termination came . .

Considering that the banned apps were all before I realised the mistake and
after which I no longer attempt to make any more of such, termination is kind
of harsh. There wasn’t any intention to break the rules.

I wanted to explain but I am just not getting through . . :(

